# Albufeira Motorhome Park/Aire Campingcar Albufeira



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, particularly those touring Portugal at the moment. 
Name change of Aire
This Aire was previously known as Parque de Autocaravanas Albufeira situated in Vale de Parra.
I have asked for the campsite database to be updated and it is currently being verified.
I have just remembered that there is a Service Station with GPL about 1km from the Aire on the way to Albufeira with easy access for all vans. Sorry but I do not have the co-ordinates. 
Useful for anyone wishing to stay long term.


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

julie1 said:


> Just to let everyone know, particularly those touring Portugal at the moment.
> Name change of Aire
> This Aire was previously known as Parque de Autocaravanas Albufeira situated in Vale de Parra.
> I have asked for the campsite database to be updated and it is currently being verified.
> ...


Hi Julie!
The coordinates are N 37.108475 ( 37º 6' 31.17") W 8.307174 (8º 18'25.41")


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

*www.parqueautocaravanasalbufeira.com*

www.parqueautocaravanasalbufeira.com

www.quintadopenedo.com


----------

